
3 free ways to advertise your startup - jane_vern
https://avetty.com/free-advertising-tricks
======
seveibar
I suspect it would be very tricky for a company like mine (internet startup
with few competitors, the ones we have are large incubants in the market) to
work together as this article suggests, especially because with free
apps/websites the main goal is to retain a user/get them to sign up which
wouldn't work if they were sent off site.

I can see this working well for small brick and mortar businesses.

~~~
jane_vern
Not quite. Unless you are competing with Google, they can't be possibly
covering all possible customer cases and/or requests. For example, if a big
company does XYZ and charges $100/month for that, it simply doesn't make sense
for them to spend time on a customer, who needs just X and is willing to pay
$5/month. That's where you step in.

